# hygetropin g2g?



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

As above
View attachment 97171
View attachment 97175


View attachment 97172


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks good to me, 25 in a box ?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes m8 first time using so wanted to be sure cheers for input


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

first time with hygege


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Are these classed as the dr lin kits or orginals?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Originals...


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm on these ATM and they are the bees knees mate


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Using these also, feel great at only 8iu E3D, dose split throughout the day.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

What dates are on yours the lifter and hit the weights?


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine run out this December got em half price of my pal cause there is only a couple months left on them. I'm chuffed to bits with hyge, I've been suffering with shin splints for a month then I jumped on the hyge and they went within 3 weeks almost completely. My mate thinks its coincidence cause he reckons its unheard of for hgh to take effect that quickly but I'm tellin you I couldn't walk properly for a while then I jump on the growth (first time btw) and it goes away within a couple of weeks without rest or any sort of therapy for shin splints. Best choice I made mate also seeing good changes after 4 weeks minor ones but still more than I had expected. Hands are sore as fcuk though and go completely numb in the night sometimes. Dose I'm runnin is 4iu every morning 7 days a week.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Glad there working for you m8


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't see your attachments mate ,,just the one vial


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

QUOTE=zak1990;3554870]What dates are on yours the lifter and hit the weights?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have the same batch as you the lifter


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Can see them now .. as Goldigger said Original Hyge . one of the best ones out there mate


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers for input good to hear jhere good


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

are the originals supposed to have a sticker on?


----------



## CHEQ! (Mar 7, 2013)

zak1990 said:


> are the originals supposed to have a sticker on?


no the copys have stickers, yours are originals like youev been told mate


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

are you sure?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Original Hygetropin, by Hygene, no stickers. These are the Hyges you want. Dr Lins are good. But the com.cn Hyges are sh#te.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

These are mine mate the same. Origanals


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

beautifull


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> Original Hygetropin, by Hygene, no stickers. These are the Hyges you want. Dr Lins are good. But the com.cn Hyges are sh#te.


These look fookin bright!

Can tell there for commercial purposes lol


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

Wish I could get hold of these!!! A couple of my sources assured me they had originals after checking they had the .com.cn ones!!


----------



## CHEQ! (Mar 7, 2013)

what is the difference to originals and the .com.cn ones?


----------



## CHEQ! (Mar 7, 2013)

ah i see, dr lins are yellow tops


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

CHEQ! said:


> what is the difference to originals and the .com.cn ones?


quality for one. I ran 200iu's of my usual Hygene (originals) then tried a .com.cn kit. Started off ok, CTS sides remained, but they didnt remain long. About a week after jabbing i lost all the dull aches and dry finger joint pain i was getting from the original Hygenes. Started back on the Hygenes and with 2 days, boom, water in joints, tight tendons and sore finger joints.

Dr Lins are good, but the .com.cn kits arent worth a [email protected]!


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey clubber how comparable are dr lins against the originals?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Used both and for a reliable good strength GH you wont beat the Original Hyge


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

G_Gee said:


> Hey clubber how comparable are dr lins against the originals?


been over a year and a half since i used a Dr Lins so couldnt really comment. They were very good when i was using them tho, equal to the Originals, but again that was some time ago.

def wouldnt touch a com.cn Hyge, the difference between that and a Hygene is day and night.


----------



## turkey76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello fellas.

hope you dont mind the question but have any of you personally used the "new hyge "( see pics that robsta put on in a different thread ) I think they have black tops, I've been offered these from a reliable source but just wanted to know if anyone has used?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

You wont go wrong with the 100iu Kits Robsta posted


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

turkey76 said:


> Hello fellas.
> 
> hope you dont mind the question but have any of you personally used the "new hyge "( see pics that robsta put on in a different thread ) I think they have black tops, I've been offered these from a reliable source but just wanted to know if anyone has used?


bout time Hygene got in on the 100iu market :thumbup1:


----------



## turkey76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds good.

I know this a hyge thread but would people mind offering opinions on the better gh out of novotropin and hyge from hygene? I have a few boxes of novotropin at the moment but havnt run it and I may sell it in order to buy more Hyge.

Maybe I should start a new thread with that but advice appreciated anyway.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

wow!! me and my dad on original hyge now and the difference compared to the other 2 hyge's we used is crazy. the original's feel so much stronger. and there fuc*king cheap compared to other place's that sell the crap stuff :laugh:

another 3 kits on there way :beer:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Been on original hyges 2weeks now an my forearms are killin lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use the original Hyge when i am away from home they are very good....


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Going to take the plunge I think, just need to convince someone to come in with me for 5 kits.


----------

